# Hi I got a jet boat now



## hotshotinn (Apr 19, 2011)

It is a small one with 20hp jet motor.Johnson 25 hp now 18 hp at the jet?The boat is a lite weight 1448 and she runs good with just me and she is good with a nother person but when I went turkey hunting today I had 3 guys in the boat and she was a sled then.I am thinking of getting rid of the Jonson 18 hp jet and putting on a 50hp Johnson and buying a jet pump from Jet Doctor this would put it in the 35hp range.That 35 hp on a 1448 would be fast with me and with a nother guy in the boat it would be fast and with 3 guys it would be GOOD

***SLOW BOATS ARE NOT FUN***

the Johnson 50 weight is the same as the 40 so the 50 is the way to go


----------



## bulldog (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Post some pics when you can.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 4, 2011)

I just got a 25 Mercury 1997 prop motor and I am going to switch out the motors depending on weather I run rivers or lakes.I really want to high performance the 25 Mercury out but do not know where to start.Can this be done?I do not have alot in the Mercury and want it to run with the 40s :mrgreen: Ideas for high performance 25 work please


----------



## fender66 (May 6, 2011)

> ***SLOW BOATS ARE NOT FUN***



No they are not...but you can still get to the fish...which is better than swimming to them. :LOL2:


----------



## turne032 (May 6, 2011)

***SLOW BOATS ARE NOT FUN***


This is my favorite quote of all time!!!


----------



## andrewt (May 6, 2011)

If you can find a 40 justp ut 50 carbs on it. They're same motor no other differences.


----------

